# skins on ipad 3G and reception



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anyone noticed this on the back of the ipad 3g's? http://www.apple.com/ipad/gallery/ check out the back picture of the 3G. Think we will need different skins for the 3G or have to trim ipad wifi skins to leave the spot at the top accessible for good reception? I ordered a skin for my upcoming 3G because my daughter likes the skin I have on the wifi one I'm using that will be hers.

Now I'm wondering if I should have waited or if I'll need to trim it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good question for the maker of the skin you ordered--they may have some input even though no one has a 3G yet.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know about the other companies that make skins, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if DecalGirl makes 2 different versions once the 3G comes out. I expect it's not a good idea to cover up that area with a skin. If they hadn't already gone home for the day, I'd call and ask them since I'm curious as well. Maybe I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think it will be a problem. Think of where a regular iphone, is put into, deep down into purses, backpacks and pockets. The 3G signal is still able to get to the phone to make it ring despite the interference of pocket change, wallets, keys, checkbooks, and layers of material. Since a Wifi signal can go through a couple of walls, I would think a 3G signal would be able to handle a vinyl sticker.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should have waited or if I'll need to trim it?


If the skin isn't made of lead, it should be OK.  

Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I wasn't sure, since on the Apple site it says that the area was put there to improve 3G reception, and I don't want to mess with that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I called and spoke with someone at DecalGirl this morning. He was unaware of the differences between the two devices. I showed him the website and he said he will bring it up at their weekly meeting later this week. Most likely, there will be a separate skin for each version.

While it's probably ok to cover that are up, I can only assume that apple designed it that way for a reason. Just my opinion.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm leaning towards trimming the skin so that area is not covered, I'll just wait till my 3G shows up in 10 days to do so.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Apparently the story is that the 3G version has the antenna in a different location than the WiFi version and they had to make a cutout in the aluminum case for better signal transmission, as metal reduces signal strength. As long as you don't put anything made of metal over that cutout, you're good to go.

I seem to recall that the antenna on the WiFi version is behind the Apple logo on the back cover. Different antennas are required for 3G.


Mike


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

u should be good on signal, its like cases and cell phones, they still work


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Apparently the story is that the 3G version has the antenna in a different location than the WiFi version and they had to make a cutout in the aluminum case for better signal transmission, as metal reduces signal strength. As long as you don't put anything made of metal over that cutout, you're good to go.
> 
> I seem to recall that the antenna on the WiFi version is behind the Apple logo on the back cover. Different antennas are required for 3G.
> 
> Mike


The 3G assembly has its own special cutout for the iPad. Below is a cut away of the Wifi version. The Empty space on the top right side is where the 3G board will go. The 3G Antenna assemblies will be along the top and down the right side, which is currently blank.










Below is a cut away of the Wifi antennas located behind the back Apple logo and also along the bottom left side of the iPad.










Below is the cut away of what is inside the cover of the Wifi antenna.










So there are 2 antennas for the 3G and 2 antennas doing Wifi on the iPad 3G version, making a total of 4 separate antennas (I think.) The Wifi version only has 2 antennas.

Best Wishes!


----------

